# "New additions" -> Noves addicions?



## mateitop

Hola a tothom,

Voldria dir en català:-

"*New additions* [to the range/selection of products]

Això podrà ser: *Noves addicions *[a la col.lecció de productes]?

Gràcies. 

Matt.


----------



## chics

Bon dia,

Seria millor "noves incorporacions".

Good Catalan!  

Salut!


----------



## mateitop

Bon día, 

Moltes gràcies chic em sembla perfecte! 
T'ho agraeixo.

Chao chao
Matt.


----------



## Kafkiana

Em dóna la impressió que noves incorporacions fa referencia a persones que entren a un equip. No tinc prou contexte, però jo diria "nous productes".


----------



## chics

També pots dir *novetats*.


----------



## sept69

hola mateitop,
fent un resum de tot plegat.. jo driria:
"noves extensions de productes"

deuuu


----------



## avellanainphilly

A mi la que m'agrada més és l'opció del chics, "novetats"


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Estic d'acord a que n'hi ha prou amb *"Novetats".*

Fins aviat!


----------

